# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  How Women Weaken Nations (and why men let them)

## timosman

> Aug 1, 2018
> 
> WotW analyses some symptoms of our feminised political culture and considers what has happened to men.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


Shouldn't they have put AOC's face on that?

----------

